# plinking at bottle tops



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

alright guys a video i made just practicing having a plink at some bottle caps


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You sharpshooters always make me feel so inadequate! Are you sure you did not have a buddy with a pellet rifle hidden back there somewhere???? :rofl:

Good shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks mate sold all my pellet guns i like the challenge with a catapult more satisfying when you hit the mark


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job AJ


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

What kind of ammo were you using? What kind of sling shot?


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

Bob at Draco said:


> What kind of ammo were you using? What kind of sling shot?


9.5mm steel and a flipping out scout with double 2040 dankung tubes


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

treefork said:


> Nice job AJ


thanks


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shooting mate.


----------

